# How much for a prostitute?



## danzig138 (Apr 25, 2002)

Serious question. In a place like Greyhawk (the city), how much would a low-class prostitute charge? A high-class? I've been DMing for about 14 years, have become pretty good at on the fly stuff, but when this came up, I was stumped. Ideas? 
Thanks,


----------



## MonkeyBoy (Apr 25, 2002)

errr...

I'd go for 1sp (cheap, at the docks)

through 1gp or so (nicer, brothel etc)

on to gifts and town houses (for a proper courtesan...)

Make it up; I assume none of your players is going to be outraged by "unrealistic" tart prices


----------



## Kichwas (Apr 25, 2002)

1SP is a day laborer's daily wage as well as the cost of a cooked meal at an Inn.

So it's probably about right for your average prostitute.

I've got some more detailed charts in an old Judges Guild suppliment and there was some information on this in the 1E DMG. So if nobody else does I can get back to you on this with more detail later.


----------



## twjensen (Apr 25, 2002)

*Um, no.*

1 SP is the daily wage of a "kept" employee, that is, one who gets room and board paid for by his employer.  So if you want to hire a prostitute, you'll have to pay her pimp the 1 silver for her wage + the cost of keeping her + the profit the pimp will want to make.  So we're talking somewhere around 5 silver at a minimum.

(for a modern example of how this works, look at wage contracts in Thailand.)

A dirty street rat sort of whore can probably be had for the cost of a cheap room (1-2 silver) plus about a silver to get her interest, but your PCs will be coming down with diseases that the Cleric may have annoying questions about later.   

On the other side of things are courtesans, who will charge anything from a few gold all the way to a few dozen in gold.

Any pricer than that and you're getting into wife territory.


----------



## Romotre (Apr 27, 2002)

1 GP for a whore? What kind are we talking here, half-celesital? Remember the gold piece may be the unit of currency for an adventurer, but if a whore made 1gp/session, then thats about 30-50 GP/month. they could retire almost instantly after starting "work"


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2002)

Romotre said:
			
		

> *1 GP for a whore? What kind are we talking here, half-celesital? Remember the gold piece may be the unit of currency for an adventurer, but if a whore made 1gp/session, then thats about 30-50 GP/month. they could retire almost instantly after starting "work" *




Do you have any idea how much some of these high priced women get now a-days?  A few thousand a night.  Sure there will be street walkers that ask for a few coppers.  But there will also be the high priced ones that cost 50+ gold.  They live in nice places with silk sheets.  And they don't work everyday cause they don't need to.  THey take the clients they want (ussually have certain clients that come by once a week).  

When it comes to prostitution there are many different kinds.


----------



## Romotre (Apr 29, 2002)

I was talking about your typical, average on-the-street serving the middle class prostitute. Sure maybe ones that hang around places with tons of money (nobles, aadventurers) can charge such outrageous prices, but the majority will have to service the average person. I'd be like if crack costed $500 bucks a hit. no way crackhead could afford it. crack is cheap out of nessesity (just like whores, you pay for what you get though).


----------



## Crothian (Apr 29, 2002)

THat's why you have the cheap ones.  A few copper to a silver for a half hour of sort of bliss.


----------



## Limper (Apr 29, 2002)

About two grand for a good one in Vegas.... Oh you mean in game, sorry.

What the market will handle keeping in mind what it costs to do business as well as a good standard of living, thus it would depend on your campaign economics but I'd start the prices at 1 gp with there being no uper end.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Apr 29, 2002)

To get these figures, I divided the Upkeep values on page 142 of the DMG by 30 to determine how much money someone would have to make per day to enter them, then assumed a whore caught a certain number of marks per day.  This is how much they'd have to charge per mark to make a living at each income level.

Meager (Miserable street rat, 10 marks per day): 1 to 2 cp per mark

Poor (Street walker, 5 marks per day): 8 cp per mark

Common (Brothel whore, 4 marks per day): 3 to 4 sp per mark

Good (High-class prostitute, 1 mark per day): 8 to 9 sp per mark

Extravagant (Contractual Courtesan, one mark every other day): 13 to 14 gp per mark

Of course, you should fiddle with this however you deem necessary.  You know the formula now.


----------



## Dispater (Apr 30, 2002)

Then again we must sort out the different costs for the different... uh, ok perhaps enough detail.


----------



## Cloudgatherer (Apr 30, 2002)

Hm...this actually came up in a game I DMed.  I charged 5 gp for an upscale, um, lady.  Seemed fair to me...


----------



## Gez (Apr 30, 2002)

Romotre said:
			
		

> *1 GP for a whore? What kind are we talking here, half-celesital? Remember the gold piece may be the unit of currency for an adventurer, but if a whore made 1gp/session, then thats about 30-50 GP/month. they could retire almost instantly after starting "work" *





Not really. Whores get lots of money, and expends even more. Because it's not a serene, enlightening and harmonious job. They spend a good part of their money on alcohol and drugs. Which are not always cheap, especially in large quantities. Plus, the meager money they get is stolen by their "protector" or "host" (or whatever the pimp name itself).


A cheap whore is usually young, starving, vermin-infested and disease-ridden, prostituting herself in the hope she could buy a half-loaf of bread to eat. A healthy whore working in a cosy place is expensive.


----------



## danzig138 (Apr 30, 2002)

Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *To get these figures, I divided the Upkeep values on page 142 of the DMG by 30 to determine how much money someone would have to make per day to enter them, then assumed a whore caught a certain number of marks per day.  This is how much they'd have to charge per mark to make a living at each income level.
> *




This works for me. A little tweaking here and there, but this works. Thanks.


----------



## Websclo (Jun 26, 2022)

Crothian said:


> Do you have any idea how much some of these high priced women get now a-days?  A few thousand a night.  Sure there will be street walkers that ask for a few coppers.  But there will also be the high priced ones that cost 50+ gold.  They live in nice places with silk sheets.  And they don't work everyday cause they don't need to.  THey take the clients they want (ussually have certain clients that come by once a week).
> 
> When it comes to prostitution there are many different kinds.



I'm looking at playing a male escort that supposed to of high quality but I have no idea on prices for him to charge as he'll be a PC and don't want be silly for DM, he does have two bodyguards to also pay so that it'll be split between the party but I'm unsure of what I should charge? Any ideas anyone?


----------



## Eltab (Jun 26, 2022)

Websclo said:


> I'm looking at playing a male escort that supposed to of high quality but I have no idea on prices for him to charge as he'll be a PC and don't want be silly for DM, he does have two bodyguards to also pay so that it'll be split between the party but I'm unsure of what I should charge? Any ideas anyone?



Run this idea past your group; it may sound like hogging the spotlight.  If your campaign features lots of downtime between adventures, the DM can review the section on lifestyle levels and adapt the 'self-supporting ranger' section.


----------



## Yaarel (Jun 26, 2022)

danzig138 said:


> This works for me. A little tweaking here and there, but this works. Thanks.



These prices for a sex worker by means of that formula seem problematically underpriced, within the context of the fictitious D&D "economy".

Im not sure how much a reallife sexworker charges for an hour or a night. I assume it varies regionally.

But suppose the cost is $500 per hour for a visit.

A reallife hand-forged weapon-worthy sword costs roughly $400. So, the price of a sexworker might be the price of one or two swords per hour.

So, in the D&D "economy", a sword costs 15 gp.

So, in the D&D "economy", a visit by a sex worker would cost say 15 to 30 gp.

Adjust this number accordingly if one happens to know the reallife cost.



In college, two friends are sex workers, but I never discussed the business transactions with them. One is an anthropologist whose thesis was about exotic nightclubs as a microcosm of Western gender constructs. Heh, she analyzed her customers as an exotic dancer at a nightclub. Also on a few occasions, she chose to work as a high class sex worker, such as on a yacht, to understand the dynamics. Her paper turned out brilliant and changed the way I think about sex work. Her main point is, the places that have the most liberal laws with regard to pornography and prostitution, also have the highest status of women, including personal autonomy. The places with the most criminalization and censorship, also have the lowest status of women, including the least personal autonomy. There is a direct correlation between society controlling images of women and controlling the actual living women. In other words: pornography = human rights. The reality is the opposite of what some religionists or feminists might claim.


----------



## Websclo (Jun 26, 2022)

Eltab said:


> Run this idea past your group; it may sound like hogging the spotlight.  If your campaign features lots of downtime between adventures, the DM can review the section on lifestyle levels and adapt the 'self-supporting ranger' section.



I mean, the party consists of my partner and housemate, we all came up with the idea together and they are all comfortable with the idea as they know I'm not a attention hogger, it's more of a explanation on why and how we are all together, my character has a very painful past, he's paranoid of being trapped and/or abused again so he hires protection and tags along with their adventures and in exchange all money made, including from his clients is split but just unsure what a good price point would be.


----------



## Thommy H-H (Jun 26, 2022)

This thread is quite instructive in terms of how discourse on the topic of sex work has changed in the last 20 years.


----------



## Henadic Theologian (Jun 26, 2022)

danzig138 said:


> Serious question. In a place like Greyhawk (the city), how much would a low-class prostitute charge? A high-class? I've been DMing for about 14 years, have become pretty good at on the fly stuff, but when this came up, I was stumped. Ideas?
> Thanks,




 I bet their is a Forgotten Realms supplement that covers it.


----------



## UngeheuerLich (Jun 26, 2022)

Use 1GP = 50 to 100 Dollars and you will get good prices.


----------



## Charlaquin (Jun 26, 2022)

Thommy H-H said:


> This thread is quite instructive in terms of how discourse on the topic of sex work has changed in the last 20 years.



I think this thread would have been distasteful in 2002 when it was started. It has aged like milk since then.


----------



## Grendel_Khan (Jun 26, 2022)

Hey, so...WTF is this thread? 

And yes, I'm threadcrapping. Very much so.


----------



## BookTenTiger (Jun 26, 2022)

Charlaquin said:


> I think this thread would have been distasteful in 2002 when it was started. It has aged like milk since then.



Oh that reminds me to uncork my 20-year old milk and enjoy a nice thick glass!


----------



## Horwath (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Yaarel (Jun 26, 2022)

Notice the impulse to use hatespeech to try censor by intimidation.


----------



## Charlaquin (Jun 26, 2022)

Grendel_Khan said:


> Hey, so...WTF is this thread?



20 years old. Not that it was appropriate then either.


Grendel_Khan said:


> And yes, I'm threadcrapping. Very much so.



I think it’s a well-deserved crapping.


----------



## Yaarel (Jun 26, 2022)

UngeheuerLich said:


> Use 1GP = 50 to 100 Dollars and you will get good prices.



The fictitious 5e D&D economy is wild, resembling neither a medieval economy nor a modern one.

For practical purposes, the cost equivalence of a gp seems roughly anywhere from $5 to $25.

1 gp ≈ $5 to $25

Compare handforged combat worthy longsword:
15 gp ≈ $400
1 gp ≈ $26.67

Compare handforged combat worthy renaissance full armor
1500 gp ≈ $7000
1 gp ≈ $4.67

Personally, for the D&D economy, I suspect the 1 gp per $25, to be the more useful approximation.


----------



## Charlaquin (Jun 26, 2022)

Yaarel said:


> The fictitious D&D economy is wild resembling neither a medieval economy nor a modern one.
> 
> For practical purposes, the cost equivalence of a gp seems roughly anywhere from $5 to $25.
> 
> ...



D&D doesn’t have an economy. Supply is arbitrary and demand is driven exclusively by a handful of individuals with very unusual needs. Personally, I think the best way to make it _feel_ like there are market factors at work is to introduce variation in prices. Treat listed prices as an average and roll some dice to figure out how much is actually being asked for or offered for something at the time the PCs try to buy or sell it.


----------



## Henadic Theologian (Jun 26, 2022)

There are different types of Coin Lasses and their fee structure depends on the type they are. MPA (Massage Parlour Attendant) for example would a room fee (for the brothel), and basic fee for the Coin Lass (anything else is extra). say 40 sp for the room fee, 60 sp per half hour for the coin lass, and 20sp to a gold pieces negiotated for extras.

 An Escort Coin Lass would charge hourly or per half hour, with either or incall/outcall options. Certain activist beyond standard would cost extra to be negiotated. 3 gold per hour.

 Then there is the all you can *** german style brothel, one standard price to get in, and just have as much ** as you want. 1 to 3 gold to enter.

 At least tripple all prices or more for Doppelganger Coin Lasses or Lads.

 Metallic Dragon Coin Lasses/Lads would be 100x more then Doppelgangers.


----------



## jmartkdr2 (Jun 26, 2022)

Yaarel said:


> The fictitious 5e D&D economy is wild, resembling neither a medieval economy nor a modern one.
> 
> For practical purposes, the cost equivalence of a gp seems roughly anywhere from $5 to $25.
> 
> ...



Although we should let this thread die, 

One thing to keep in mind is that this is pre-industrial (unless it's Eberron or something). All things are hand made, there are no cheap disposable products other than food and stuff that comes fully formed in nature.

So use handmade prices for everything and 1 gp is about $10 (in my area) seems to work well enough.


----------



## Yaarel (Jun 26, 2022)

jmartkdr2 said:


> One thing to keep in mind is that this is pre-industrial (unless it's Eberron or something). All things are hand made, there are no cheap disposable products other than food and stuff that comes fully formed in nature.
> 
> So use handmade prices for everything and 1 gp is about $10 (in my area) seems to work well enough.



That is why when using modern price comparisons for the 5e equipment list, it has to be an artisanal handcrafted version of the item.


Yeah, 1 gp per $10, seems both reasonable and super-convenient for price estimates.


----------



## Sorcerers Apprentice (Jun 26, 2022)

Sometimes it's sad to be reminded how easy-going the internet was 20 years ago.


----------



## Yaarel (Jun 26, 2022)

It seems to me.

The sexual impulse includes a darkside. (Relating to predatory survival.)

The way I make sense of it is:

Sex is naturally − and vitally − a "playful" safe consensual gaming space.

Just like some D&D players play in a group who play Evil characters and explore themes of oppression and violence, some individuals can explore sex in "kinky" ways.

The moment the sex gaming stops be "fun" for anyone involved, it also stops being ok.

Sex requires a "session zero" to determine what is fun and what is not, for each player.


----------



## Charlaquin (Jun 26, 2022)

Yaarel said:


> It seems to me.
> 
> The sexual impulse includes a darkside. (Relating to predatory survival.)
> 
> ...



I think the issue here is not the subject of sex, but the objectification of sex workers that went on in this discussion.


----------



## Yaarel (Jun 26, 2022)

Charlaquin said:


> I think the issue here is not the subject of sex, but the objectification of sex workers that went on in this discussion.



I agree. Some posts can come across as sexist, and in a dehumanizing way, similar to slavery or serfdom or exploitation of poverty.



Generally, I feel the ethical issue is more about adult consent versus nonconsensual services and images.

Consent also relates to the ownership of ones own body, which is a fundamental aspect of a human.


----------



## Yaarel (Jun 26, 2022)

Abstractly relating. A news article describes a study demonstrating how current Artificial Intelligence applications are sexist and racist. The methodology learns from the "toxic stereotypes" inherent in many internet comments.

Currently, an AI application must be assumed to be harmful against marginalized communities − unless proven otherwise.



Removing toxic stereotypes from AI, seems similar to removing toxic stereotypes from D&D traditions.



Edit: The study can be found here.


----------



## Seramus (Jun 26, 2022)

I'm always in favor of kind paladins volunteering to cure diseases, heal injuries, and provide addiction recovery Healthcare services in any fantasy sex work environment.


----------



## UngeheuerLich (Jun 26, 2022)

Yaarel said:


> That is why when using modern price comparisons for the 5e equipment list, it has to be an artisanal handcrafted version of the item.
> 
> 
> Yeah, 1 gp per $10, seems both reasonable and super-convenient for price estimates.



I noticed, that 1GP = 100 Dollar is way closer.

4cp = 1 beer in a pub seems better if it equals 4 Dollars instead of 40cent.

I also don´t think it is totally inappropriate to speak about such a topic. Just ignoring that such things exist might do an equal disservice.
I do think however that everyone has to be treated with respect and not every comment in this thread was appropriate.


----------



## Yaarel (Jun 26, 2022)

UngeheuerLich said:


> I also don´t think it is totally inappropriate to speak about such a topic. Just ignoring that such things exist might do an equal disservice.
> I do think however that everyone has to be treated with respect and not every comment in this thread was appropriate.



I agree. Being candid and thoughtful about difficult social subject matter prevents problems that arise accidentally or unintentionally.



UngeheuerLich said:


> I noticed, that 1GP = 100 Dollar is way closer.
> 
> 4cp = 1 beer in a pub seems better if it equals 4 Dollars instead of 40cent.



In my experience, cp and sp are negligible. In my own games, the players dont even loot them. They only use gp.

The D&D economy uses gp as the standard. In my campaigns, minor stuff like beer is all part of the "lifestyle" cost per day that is measured in gp costs per day, for "modest" on up.

To hire a sex worker feels necessarily in addition to any lifestyle cost. A more respectful approach to sex work feels more in line with more valuable services and crafts, more like spellcasting, weapons, and armor.

So, for my campaigns, 1 gp per $10 dollars would probably be more accurate − with better ethical implications. @jmartkdr2 convinces me, this is a useful exchange rate.

This would mean, a longsword is about 40 gp, and full plate is about 700 gp. These costs feel reasonable enough. And in this context, the price of a sex worker might be 50 gp per hour.


----------



## Yaarel (Jun 26, 2022)

Seramus said:


> I'm always in favor of kind paladins volunteering to cure diseases, heal injuries, and provide addiction recovery Healthcare services in any fantasy sex work environment.



Good idea! Add the Paladins working as bodyguards to ensure the physical safety and the payment of agreed prices.

This is a super-flavorful Paladin order, dedicated to the sex workers community. I am doing this for my urban campaigns.


----------



## Ixal (Jun 26, 2022)

Around a silver sounds reasonable.
In the end it would cost how much the people are willing to pay for it. And most prostitutes probably won't work for average day labourer who can at best spare a few coppers a month, but for the middle class which according to the guidelines should have a few silver a month for entertainment.


----------



## Shiroiken (Jun 26, 2022)

Give the lifestyle expenses and hired services in 5E, a cheap trick would probably be around 5 cp to 1 sp, which is something an average untrained laborer could occasionally afford. An average prostitute might run about 5 sp for an hour, which is something a trained worker could occasionally afford. A high class prostitute might run as much as 5 gp or more for an hour, and would be limited to the wealthy. Depending on the society, a really high end prostitute might even require a minimum contract duration, such as by the day or even week, or expensive gifts and other benefits. Note that all this would be just for the base services, whereas a brothel would likely be providing additional amenities like food and drink, that are charged even if unused.

As for the ethical aspects, it really depends on the culture. In the OP, they're talking about the city of Greyhawk, which shouldn't be considered an icon of righteousness in any regard. The DM can easily present prostitution as a horrible institution, with the prostitutes as people in need of heroic PCs to help them. The DM could also have prostitution be considered a highly regarded profession, available only through licensed broker, where the prostitutes have total authority over their lives (see Firefly for an example of this). Like many ethical aspects of RPGs, how the group wants to approach it should be up to each group and the individuals choosing to play in it.


----------



## Zardnaar (Jun 26, 2022)

My classics lecturer said they found price lists in Pompey.

 In a pre industrial world cheap service was similar in price to a loaf of bread or two. 

 Services were also offered for women.

 1-5 coppers basically.


----------



## Yaarel (Jun 26, 2022)

Googling for year 2022:

About $500 per hour turns out to be a typical price for an escort service: a professional with a good reputation.

So, within the fictitious D&D "economy", a sex worker does cost about 50 gp per hour.

Anything less probably involves slavery or exploitation.


----------



## Bill Zebub (Jun 26, 2022)

Yaarel said:


> Googling:
> 
> About $500 per hour turns out to be a typical price for an escort service: a professional with a good reputation.
> 
> ...



My half-orc berserker barbarian charges 50g, but he gets very angry if clients refuse to cuddle afterward.


----------



## Yaarel (Jun 26, 2022)

Bill Zebub said:


> My half-orc berserker barbarian charges 50g, but he gets very angry if clients refuse to cuddle afterward.



Each worker has their own terms for what they will or wont do.


----------



## Zardnaar (Jun 26, 2022)

Yaarel said:


> Googling for year 2022:
> 
> About $500 per hour turns out to be a typical price for an escort service: a professional with a good reputation.
> 
> ...




 That's a bit higher class. Idk what the prices here are (legal here btw) but it's a lot cheaper than 500 bucks and the ones on the street even cheaper. 

 Had a dodgy mate 20 odd years ago and the cheapest price apparently started at $40 (usd $20-$30). He used to disappear when we traveled for MtG found out later he would go to that cities dodgy areas.

 And yeah Roman times loaf of bread or two type prices. 

 After that the sky is the limit.


----------



## Henadic Theologian (Jun 26, 2022)

Sorcerers Apprentice said:


> Sometimes it's sad to be reminded how easy-going the internet was 20 years ago.




 Welcome to the dark ages we are currently in.


----------



## EzekielRaiden (Jun 26, 2022)

My first thought (after the obvious "wow, talk about indelicate handling of a topic!") is that this presumes that all sex work occurs in the same context, and that's...not particularly true.

We've only very very limitedly had any discussion of stuff relating to sex work in my DW game,* but I can say without reservation that sex work _occurs_ in the setting. It's almost certainly disapproved-of for many of the same reasons it was IRL (the risks associated with it, for example), but there may be fantastical considerations in play. For example, perhaps some species are not interfertile with one another, but _are_ anatomically compatible. This would address both the concerns about illegitimate children, and potentially concerns about STDs if the two species are different enough that they can't typically pass on infections.

The price of the work would, almost certainly, be heavily influenced by location, social class, time of day, whether the workers have organized, etc. I don't think the dominant religion (the Safiqi priesthood) would practice "sacred prostitution" or anything of that ilk (whether or not such a thing was real IRL), as I've characterized them as being pretty restrained in a variety of ways. Most of their temples don't even have much in the way of decoration, because they are concerned that worldly goods (such as golden filigree etc.) would get in the way of devotion and moral rectitude. They do sponsor art galleries, though, so perhaps there's an aspect of the One associated with sexual pleasure? Could be an interesting thing to talk about, should my players be interested. I doubt I'd ever broach the subject myself unless we were _already_ talking about it.

*Technically, we know that BDSM-related houses of negotiable affection exist, but other than knowing that they exist and that a particular briefly-relevant NPC visited one, the subject hasn't come up.


----------



## Seramus (Jun 27, 2022)

Bill Zebub said:


> My half-orc berserker barbarian charges 50g, but he gets very angry if clients refuse to cuddle afterward.



Even the most savage of berserkers can benefit from some affirmation and aftercare.


----------



## Ovinomancer (Jun 27, 2022)

Charlaquin said:


> I think the issue here is not the subject of sex, but the objectification of sex workers that went on in this discussion.



"[W]ent"?


----------



## BookTenTiger (Jun 27, 2022)

Henadic Theologian said:


> Welcome to the dark ages we are currently in.



I feel like the conversations happening in this thread are even more detailed and interesting than the initial ones 20 years ago... How is this the dark ages?


----------



## Charlaquin (Jun 27, 2022)

Ovinomancer said:


> "[W]ent"?



In the discussion that happened 20 years ago, yeah. Looks to be starting up again, but that wasn’t what I was referring to.


----------



## Ovinomancer (Jun 27, 2022)

Charlaquin said:


> In the discussion that happened 20 years ago, yeah. Looks to be starting up again, but that wasn’t what I was referring to.



I'm was pointing out that your limitation to historical events seemed misplaced in the fullness of the continuing thread.   As in, agreeing, but expanding.


----------



## Steampunkette (Jun 27, 2022)

BookTenTiger said:


> I feel like the conversations happening in this thread are even more detailed and interesting than the initial ones 20 years ago... How is this the dark ages?



Ahhh, yes. You see, it's the Dark Ages of being sensitive and more mature about topics like this one.

As opposed to the "Freer" Golden Age internet of the past where tact and care were ignored at best and actively assaulted as often as not.

In short it's about not being allowed to be as big of a jerk in public as one was once allowed.


----------



## Henadic Theologian (Jun 27, 2022)

BookTenTiger said:


> I feel like the conversations happening in this thread are even more detailed and interesting than the initial ones 20 years ago... How is this the dark ages?




 I wasn't referring just to this thread, although a good chunk of this thread is unrolling, I was talking in general. In the last three years alone we've had Corvid 19, all kinds of different Riots, climate change disasters, corporate grifting, inflation (driven by corporate grifting), recession, skyrocketing osbcity rates, murder hornets, war in Ukraine and the threat of nuclear war and so much more 
 All that's missing are zombies and a giant astroid headed for earth.

 But its going to be okay because by 2024 to 2025 things will get better and we'll be at the beginning of a golden age. I'm excited for it.


----------



## BookTenTiger (Jun 27, 2022)

Henadic Theologian said:


> I wasn't referring just to this thread, although a good chunk of this thread is unrolling, I was talking in general. In the last three years alone we've had Corvid 19, all kinds of different Riots, climate change disasters, corporate grifting, inflation (driven by corporate grifting), recession, skyrocketing osbcity rates, murder hornets, war in Ukraine and the threat of nuclear war and so much more
> All that's missing are zombies and a giant astroid headed for earth.
> 
> But its going to be okay because by 2024 to 2025 things will get better and we'll be at the beginning of a golden age. I'm excited for it.



In that context your comment makes a lot more sense.

I'll keep my eyes out for a zombie asteroid.


----------



## Zardnaar (Jun 27, 2022)

Henadic Theologian said:


> I wasn't referring just to this thread, although a good chunk of this thread is unrolling, I was talking in general. In the last three years alone we've had Corvid 19, all kinds of different Riots, climate change disasters, corporate grifting, inflation (driven by corporate grifting), recession, skyrocketing osbcity rates, murder hornets, war in Ukraine and the threat of nuclear war and so much more
> All that's missing are zombies and a giant astroid headed for earth.
> 
> But its going to be okay because by 2024 to 2025 things will get better and we'll be at the beginning of a golden age. I'm excited for it.




 Think I'm expecting the asteroid in 2024 or 25 probably just after a nuclear war.


----------



## Umbran (Jun 27, 2022)

Nope.  Just nope.

Edit to add - apparently, some folks don't understand why this was closed.  

How about we all go a read the Terms and rules again?  Specifically:

_"*I want a typical 13 year old kid to be able to come here and participate if they want to without feeling uncomfortable (or for their parents to feel uncomfortable about them being here). This should be a minor-friendly place."*_

I do not know how that thread managed to survive 20 years ago, but how much characters should pay for sex is not an acceptable subject for folks to discuss in front of random kids on the internet.


----------

